# Anyone familiar with Honey Mushrooms?



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been shroom hunting for 7 years, but one that has confused me is the honey mushroom. Not looking for advice to eat these, just looking for more learning info. I found this bloom of hundreds of these growing on and around an old oak that was cut down more than 8 years ago. Seems to fit the descriptions and looks to have a white spore print, I've set a few up to get better prints. Hard to tell from the pics, but the gills are connected to and form down the upper stem for 1/8" or so. One thing I do not recall reading that they would have what I see as striations along the edge of the cap. We are in Northern WI. Thanks!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Honey mushrooms are fairly easy to recognize. I don't 
pick them. I don't digest them we'll. I know they recommend
cooking them with 3 changes of water to remove any toxins.
If I have to go through that much trouble, I prefer to gather
other edible varieties.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Eew, I hadn't gotten as far as prep with these, just heard they are delicious. But, yea, if it takes that much work I'll pick something else.


----------



## AncientPathFarm (Mar 15, 2014)

In my opinion definitely not a Honey Mushroom, it looks like the majority of them have a distinctive dark spot on the center top and it seems that the gill edges have started to degenerate on some of the older mushrooms in the stump picture. 

In regards to the 3 water changes I have picked and eaten Honey mushrooms going on 30 years and I've never had to do that, don't eat it raw and you're fine.

Happy hunting!


----------

